# Please help me choose a coffee maker!



## zid (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi All

I'm having a trouble choosing a new coffee maker... I used to have a De'Longhi EC750 which I was quite happy with (although cleaning the milk frothier was a pain) but unfortunately it died a few weeks ago. I was speaking to my colleague and he advised posting on this forum as the regulars here might have some good advice (although I appreciate that posts like 'please help me choose' can get quite annoying..







).

At the moment I am looking at De'Longhi Magnifica ESAM4200 (Bean to cup) and De'Longhi EC850.M Pump Espresso with Simple Touch Milk Carafe. What I like about the first one is that it's nice and easy - you put in some beans and press a button and you're done - exactly what I need in the morning. The second one is interesting in a sense that you have a milk jug that you can simply put into the fridge when you're done - no fussing about like with my EC750 where I had to clean the milk frothier after every use. I don't normally drink espresso and we only serve espresso sometimes when we have guests so milk frothier of some kind is crucial.. Obviously I'm not stuck on De'Longhi (especially after one of their machines broke on me only after a year and a half) so any suggestions are very much appreciated! I don't think I'm that much of a gourmet to get the taste difference between freshly ground coffee beans from a burr grinder in comparison to say bean to cup machine, however I do prefer espresso machines to pods and nespresso stuff. De'Longhi EC750 produced good capuchino and I wouldn't want anything worse than that. I'd say my budget is about £250 if that helps with the suggestions









Thanks!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

There are so many posts like this one already! For that budget you want to look at the gagga classic and an iberital MC2.

Have a look on eBay or pick a used gaggia up from here! There is an engineer who refurbs them. Gaggiamanualservice.

It will require you to learn some additional coffee making skills but this will be time well spent. Don't get a delonghi if you want good coffee.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont get a Gaggia Classic and MC2 if your not prepared to learn how to use it properly, and want good coffee


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with bean-to-cup machines if you don't have to time and commitment to making espresso the traditional semi-manual route (which begins with a machine like a Gaggia Classic, as mentioned above and a decent grinder). You can get good results out of a DeLonghi B2C but you do need to set them up properly - if, say, the grind is too coarse, the coffee will be thin and disappointing. Certainly a bean-to-cup will give you much better results than a pod machine.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

If you are not interested in espresso then perhaps an espresso machine is not for you?

There are several brewed coffee options that are much cheaper and can be paired with a suitable, also cheaper, grinder to meet those requirements.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Gaggia Classic and MC2, the consensus opinion. Look no further

Ian


----------



## zid (Nov 22, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> If you are not interested in espresso then perhaps an espresso machine is not for you?
> 
> There are several brewed coffee options that are much cheaper and can be paired with a suitable, also cheaper, grinder to meet those requirements.


I'm not interested in espresso but I'm interested in espresso-based drinks like latte and capuchino.. I don't think the quality of a capuchino from a pod is comparable to the one from an espresso machine..

I'll check out Gaggia Classic and MC2. What do you mean by 'learning additional coffee making skills?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

zid said:


> I'll check out Gaggia Classic and MC2. What do you mean by 'learning additional coffee making skills?


You had better get reading & googling ; )


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Check out some of the Seattle Coffee Gear videos on YouTube.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

For £250 you could almost get a Gaggia Classic & Iberital MC2 new, happy Donkey sell the MC2 at about £115 and i have seen curries and other outlets doing specials on the Classic at about £140 for damaged box models, but im sure thats just to move stock. then there will be all the little extras like, a decent tamper, and a few other things along the way.

The most Challenging thing will be making a good cup of coffee, form learning the right grind for each bean and temperature surfing to get the water at the required temp, it will frustrate the pants of you and sometimes you will pour a beautiful espresso better than you have ever tasted before, the next day do exactly the same thing and get a drink that is only fit for the sink, espresso making is a cruel mistress and so mercurial, but once you begin to learn her subtle little ways that can make a world of difference to taste you will be reward with drinks that Starfucks & Costapacket could only dream of, you will find yourself seeking out speciality coffee shops as only they will be able to meet your expectations.

But be warned the path to coffee excellence has many dangers, the main one being upgradeitis, a slow and virulent disease that is a common affliction suffered by many on here, one minute you are happy with your new Gaggia & MC2 then suddenly a few years down the road you find your self with an Alex Duetto & Mazzer Royal on you counter top getting quizzical looks from the SO about how much room your are taking up in her kitchen!!


----------



## zid (Nov 22, 2012)

xXDaedalusXx said:


> Check out some of the Seattle Coffee Gear videos on YouTube.


Will have a look, thanks!



RobD said:


> For £250 you could almost get a Gaggia Classic & Iberital MC2 new, happy Donkey sell the MC2 at about £115 and i have seen curries and other outlets doing specials on the Classic at about £140 for damaged box models, but im sure thats just to move stock. then there will be all the little extras like, a decent tamper, and a few other things along the way.
> 
> The most Challenging thing will be making a good cup of coffee, form learning the right grind for each bean and temperature surfing to get the water at the required temp, it will frustrate the pants of you and sometimes you will pour a beautiful espresso better than you have ever tasted before, the next day do exactly the same thing and get a drink that is only fit for the sink, espresso making is a cruel mistress and so mercurial, but once you begin to learn her subtle little ways that can make a world of difference to taste you will be reward with drinks that Starfucks & Costapacket could only dream of, you will find yourself seeking out speciality coffee shops as only they will be able to meet your expectations.
> 
> But be warned the path to coffee excellence has many dangers, the main one being upgradeitis, a slow and virulent disease that is a common affliction suffered by many on here, one minute you are happy with your new Gaggia & MC2 then suddenly a few years down the road you find your self with an Alex Duetto & Mazzer Royal on you counter top getting quizzical looks from the SO about how much room your are taking up in her kitchen!!


Very inspiring post, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Have a look in the for sale threads as currently there is everything you need in one package for sale by another member.

worth a look if the price is right.

But a bean to cup machine may well suit you just as well if you don't feel overly inclined getting too involved with espresso making and just want a good cup of coffee, you will find that most on here err toward the slightly geeky end of the coffee making spectrum. and so most of the advice given will be a little bit bias toward perfection rather than convenience.


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've actually invested a very small amount for a £39.99 Krups Burr Grinder which actually works really well.

I have also just picked up one of these: http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/oster-bvstem6601s-060-espresso-machine-silver-15301392-pdt.html

So in total for about £150 I got myself some really good coffee.

I was just getting quite tired of having to froth my milk myself etc early in the morning as soon as I wake up then of course clearing up after myself (I'm a lazy person!). When I saw that coffee machine when looking for a slightly better espresso machine I found and went for that osted because it's a lot quicker and easier in the mornings.

It makes really good coffee as well, I'm surprised!

After being a TASSIMO user, this really is good. It doesn't use just pods, it works exactly the same as a normal espresso maker apart from the milk frothing. You just press cappucino, espresso or latte and it does it all for you. Of course you need to sort out the coffee in the filter yourself, but that's the only messy part.

Just letting you know that this exists and may interest you, I know a lot of people may not like a machine like this, but it really is good.


----------

